# Good Puzzle/gem games for Iphone??



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Any suggestions on good puzzle games, like bejeweled or Call of Atlantis for the iphone?  I've been playing Call of atlantis off an on, but I loose interest in it after a bit.  Was trying to find more similiar to it but I get lost looking through all the puzzle games on itunes.  any suggestions?


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

chuzzles - completely addicting


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

That one looks cool!  

Anyone else??  Anything??  Come on, help a gal out!  I keep trying to browse through but I get so frustrated and searching hasn't worked out well.  Apparently I'm itunes challenged this week.  Everytime I start to go through it my head starts to hurt!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I like Doodle Jump.

As a gamer, you might enjoy this video:

http://www.notsonoisy.com/pac-man/index.html


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I took a lot of Bejeweled type games off my iPhone because I thought Bejeweled was so much better than the rest, and I don't have the names for any of those.  When I don't have time for Bejeweled I play Flood-It.

I second Doodle Jump.  It is not a puzzle, but it is one of my favorite games on the iPhone.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

durphy - very cool video - some people have way too much spare time!

I loved that they hummed with a French accent!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

OMGosh that video was too funny!!  

Off to check out the games y'all suggested!  

I keep thinking I should break down and just get bejeweled.  I'm not sure why I havent yet, maybe I'm afraid if I do I'll sit for hours and hours doing nothing but it!  lol


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Blackout by Disney is pretty good


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

akagriff said:


> Blackout by Disney is pretty good


I like Blackout as well, though I prefer it on the iPad over the iPhone. It seems to work more smoothly for some reason.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Check out Chop Sushi - it's a twist on the traditional match-3 games.  At first I didn't understand how it worked but once I figured it out, I think I like it MORE than traditional match-3's!  Totally worth the buck.

I also have PuzzleQuest Chapters 1 & 2 - but - I didn't pay $4.99 for it.  I'd recommend putting it on your watch list and waiting for the price to drive to one or two dollars (it's sort of a very lightweight RPG - so it's maybe 90% Match-3 and 10% RPG).  It's a lot of fun, but $5 is steep - wait for it to go on sale.

Jewel Quest Mysteries is a great series (not sure how often they come out with new versions) - the current one is a combo of Hidden Object and Match-3 and it's just $.99.

I haven't coughed up the $3 for Bejeweled yet (because I'm {cough} cheap).


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks! I'm gonna check those out!  

I downloaded 4 Elements.  My MIL plays it on her computer.  Its much better on the computer, but it was a lot of fun and very addicting on the iphone!  LOL  All 3 of us have already beat the game and wished they had more levels.  We paid .99 for it, and I think its still at that price point.  

I haven't coughed up the 3 for bejeweled yet either... I keep saying I will, but every time, I change my mind before I press the buy button.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got hooked on Cat Physics. Not a Bejeweled type, but loads of fun.

Mike


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love Bejeweled, Azkend, Drop 7, Collapse, Marple (a logic puzzle...my favorite), Snood, Flood-it, Peggle, and Frenzic. That's not counting Scrabble, Jeopardy, and others like that.


----------

